
Requirements have been imposed on Wirecard’s authorisation - toomuchtodo
https://www.fca.org.uk/news/news-stories/requirements-imposed-wirecard-authorisation
======
imrehg
Dozens is also affected (besides the others mentioned in this thread)

Though they seem to at least have a plan:

”In addition, unlike some of the other fintechs who are affected by this
crisis, we also have a primary membership with Visa that lets us connect to
their network directly, without an intermediary. We had planned to transfer
over to our own Visa cards in Q4 2020, but will now look to expedite this
together with Visa and our other partners.”

------
monooso
Curve is also affected.

> Your Curve card and all associated Curve transaction and money transfer
> services will be temporarily suspended with immediate effect. Please be
> assured, we expect to be up and running again shortly but it may take a few
> days. Your money and card details held at Curve are safe and secure.

------
toomuchtodo
TLDR UK regulator (FCA) tells Wirecard to stop all transactions and to freeze
customer's accounts

~~~
sschueller
Just got the following from one of my cards:

Dear boon.User We regret to inform you that your boon.Card and all associated
transactions, including peer to peer money transfers are temporarily
suspended. We expect it to be up and running again, but it may take some time.
This has happened because Wirecard Card Solutions Limited (WDCS) has
temporarily suspended its electronic money issuing, card issuing and acquiring
business. The suspension has been put in place following the imposition of
requirements on WDCS by the Financial Conduct Authority (FCA). Further details
of the requirements imposed can be found on the FCA Register. WDCS is working
hard to have the steps in place which will enable the suspension to be lifted
so the business can resume as usual. We will inform you again as soon we have
more information.

Regarding the money in your boon.Accounts, it is held in secure accounts at
regulated credit institutions in the EEA, designated as customer funds and
secured by law. We will keep you updated. For now, please carry a backup card.

Best Regards, Your boon.Team :-(

